
Drug giants threaten UK health service with legal action over cheaper drug - cirrus-clouds
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/nov/01/drug-giants-threaten-nhs-with-legal-action-over-cheaper-drug-that-could-save-84m-a-year
======
Boothroid
What amazes me is how craven our politicians are to these companies. For god's
sake, just threaten them with complete withdrawal of their access to the UK
market unless they comply! The public would back the government 100%. Other
countries seem to use this exact same treatment of bad behaviour by big pharma
and apparently it works for them.

